# Tadd Dameron-jazz composer, arranger, pianist



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I first discovered Tadd Dameron through his crazy tune, Hot House. Its a very chromatic bebop sounding tune, with a real signature to it that I like. Apparently a lot of bebop and blue note type jazz artists play Dameron's tunes. I haven't yet heard a disc of Dameron himself playing. Any recommendations? I really like "Hot House" and found a solo piano arrangement that may or may not be entirely composed by Dameron.

Also, how do you pronounce his last name?


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Dameron is one of the few jazz greats who are known best for their arranging and compositions, rather than for their playing. (And _bebop_ jazz composers and arrangers are rarer still.)

I like these:









_*Fontainbleu*_









*The Complete Blue Note & Capitol Recordings of Fats Navarro & Tadd Dameron*

His name was pronounced with a short a, emphasis on the first syllable: *Dăh*-mer-on.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Also, here's a list of performers and albums with at least one Dameron composition:

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/tadd-dameron-mn0000016759/credits

He had so many great compositions. 'Everybody' recorded his tunes.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I dig bebop! A few years ago I bought several box sets including the Fats Navarro Proper box, Dexter Gordon, and the Charlie Parker JSP and Verve Master Takes set.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Horace Silver described perfectly his compositions: "whenever I head Tadd's music, it seemed like he was opening his arms and asking you to come and let him give you a big hug". While the music of the other jazz composers of the period were often cerebral and neurotic, his style was warm (Ladybird is a perfect example) and a influence on musicians like Silver, Cedar Walton, Benny Golson, Freddie Redd, John Handy (Dance to the lady) Charles Lloyd (Forest flower) and probably many others.
Some of my favorite pieces are his classics.

Ladybird





If you could see me now 





On a misty night (Mating Call with Coltrane is another album you could add to the two essential works listed above by Jace)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This classic live album by Wes Montgomery features a great rendition of Dameron's If You Could See Me Now.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

I like _Fontainbleu_ too.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

He is not a very good pianist but those Fats Navarro recordings that JACE recommended are very good.


----------

